# Seems like kobe is playing scapegoat of the century



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

As an observer, one thing that has become evident to me is that Kobe is by far the most despised athlete in the US. Lets try hard to pin down whats fact and what's fiction. First, Phil was on record last summer as saying he would probably not return as coach once his contract was up. Laker fans knew this, and even discussed other possible coaches last year, Byron Scott was a popular name at the time. Fast forward and some of the things being thrown around are Kobe FIRED Phil, when Phil probably knew a few years ago he wasnt gonna be back. The Shaq situation? Was it Kobe saying that Shaq was tradeable? I thought it was Kupchak. Again LAST SUMMER Shaq was yaking and jawning about his contract situation, so wouldnt the trade scenario have popped into management's frame of mind? What does Kobe have to do with this? Nothing and thats the point. 


He told the Lakers he was opting out 6 months ago. Management has had 6 months to orchestrate what would happen this offseason. But now that its actually happening its ALL kobe's fault. Kobe's running the team and *Gasp* he still might leave. You really think he went to see Baylor and Sterling and demanded the clippers play 15 games in Anaheim? Laughable. I said it before and ill say it again, somewhere in a remote location is a mill that pumps out rumors. It waves an upside down Lakers flag with a black X spraypainted on it. Im sure some of you laker haters even have kobe dolls that you stick with pins.


----------



## Real McCoy (Oct 17, 2003)

While I see your basic premise and I agree he is the most despised player in the NBA, although people will foolishly hate Boozer for doing what any other wise man would do and that is take the money. 

Why even make a thread about it? I mean the people who dislike and/or despise him make enough threads about it. It will never die, thus why try to reason with the unreasonable. Life's too short to be bickering during the off-season about Kobe being the ultimate pri-madonna. I thought we learned last summer that we can't believe everything we read or see from an athlete (unless we know them) and yet to all non-Laker fans, Kobe is the devil himself and to Laker fans Kobe can do no wrong.

Somewhere the truth is in the middle. I tell you one thing though, the NBA is better for having Kobe. He is IMO one of the most important reasons why the NBA is so captivating to a fan. We have a hero and villian all at the same time. It's pretty interesting.


----------



## Mack Ten (Jul 2, 2004)

:laugh: That ****in ***** deserves to be the scapegoat of everything thats happen. He's single handely destroying the Lakers right now. It's no surprise that he's the most hated athlete of all time. 
For one, he's one ugly lookin mofo. 

Second, he's a fake *** wanna be MJ without the skills, leadership, or heart. The only thing that Kobe has in common with MJ that they both cheated on their women and have/had a case against them. 

Third, he thinks he's the best thing since sliced bread when we all know that he would of been just another Calbert Cheaney if he didn't have Shaq on his side all these years. 

Fourth, he's an ungrateful little ***** who trying pushing the man who made him the player that he is today out of town. He alrady pushed out Phil Jackson, a man that has 9 rings? *shakes head* Lakers would of been better off if they traded Kobe midseason to get players in return to suit Shaq's game.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

If Kobe leaves the Lakers for the Clippers he's my new hero.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mack Ten</b>!
> :laugh: That ****in ***** deserves to be the scapegoat of everything thats happen. He's single handely destroying the Lakers right now. It's no surprise that he's the most hated athlete of all time.
> For one, he's one ugly lookin mofo.
> 
> ...


What?!?! 

This has to be one of the most<strike> ignorant posts </strike>I've read in my time here at BBB.net. Basically you're saying Kobe deserves to be so hated by everyone because he's (A.) Ugly (B.) A poor man's MJ, and (C.) Is Arrogant. Newsflash, there's been other players in the league who's had those same characteristics, it's nothing new. Your fourth reason is the only one that makes even a shrivel of sense. Even people who dislike Kobe can see the<strike> ignorance </strike> in your post.


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> If Kobe leaves the Lakers for the Clippers he's my new hero.


Werd life.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> If Kobe leaves the Lakers for the Clippers he's my new hero.


If Kobe goes to the Clippers, I will no longer be a Kobe Bryant fan.


----------



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>HallOfFamer</b>!
> 
> 
> If Kobe goes to the Clippers, I will no longer be a Kobe Bryant fan.


Really? I thought you guys loved him (Buss).


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

Two years ago, when everyone was riding his jock, I used to hate Kobe as much as the next guy. But now, no matter whether he ends up with the Lakers or the Clippers, I really can't hate him anymore.

He's gotten Phil fired and he's gotten Shaq traded, just because he wants the challenge of leading the team himself. Now he may join the worst franchise in sports just because he wants the challenge of making them a good team. Doing these things is turning all his jock-riders into haters. To me, there's something inspiring about a guy who doesn't care what anyone thinks from him, he just cares about his own goals. And he's one of the hardest workers in the history of the game. The man gets my respect.


----------



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!
> Two years ago, when everyone was riding his jock, I used to hate Kobe as much as the next guy. But now, no matter whether he ends up with the Lakers or the Clippers, I really can't hate him anymore.
> 
> He's gotten Phil fired and he's gotten Shaq traded, just because he wants the challenge of leading the team himself. Now he may join the worst franchise in sports just because he wants the challenge of making them a good team. Doing these things is turning all his jock-riders into haters. To me, there's something inspiring about a guy who doesn't care what anyone thinks from him, he just cares about his own goals. And he's one of the hardest workers in the history of the game. The man gets my respect.


I might have to agree with this wholeheartedly as time goes on. THE MOST annoying thing about Kobe and the Lakers are their jockriders.


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

Haha you guys are just proving my points. Again if someone has definite proof that Kobe FORCED Phil out, or Kobe DEMANDED shaq be traded speak now. When has kobe even been on record as saying he wants his own team ? haahah. I bet if Phil got an extension, and Shaq was still in purple and gold, Kobe would have still most likely resigned with the lakers.


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

Let me just put this out: I don't like Kobe. I can't stand all the attention he gets, which he doesn't deserve. He was throttled in the finals, and I hope he is exposed for what he really is with this loss of Shaq, and that is an above average player, thats all. 

However, the Lakers are making smart moves. Shaq, as good as he could be, really has no motivation, and is not the same player he once was. We saw how depleted the Lakers were in the finals, and they got 3 solid players for one. Rudy T is just like Phil, he rode superstars to titles, and is at best a good coach, but he is good enough to follow Phil.

If anyone is to blame, its the players. They showed nothing in the finals (except maybe Kareem Rush, who flashed his ability), and are now gone.


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ostertag-fan</b>!
> I hope he is exposed for what he really is with this loss of Shaq, and that is an above average player, thats all.


why do his peers and opposing coaches and teammates talk about how good and talented he is? 

if you're watching and seeing an above average player and that's all, i don't know what you're watching.

the question is how great he can be, and whether he'll be great enough, not whether he's great at all.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!
> Two years ago, when everyone was riding his jock, I used to hate Kobe as much as the next guy. But now, no matter whether he ends up with the Lakers or the Clippers, I really can't hate him anymore.
> 
> He's gotten Phil fired and he's gotten Shaq traded, just because he wants the challenge of leading the team himself. Now he may join the worst franchise in sports just because he wants the challenge of making them a good team. Doing these things is turning all his jock-riders into haters. To me, there's something inspiring about a guy who doesn't care what anyone thinks from him, he just cares about his own goals. And he's one of the hardest workers in the history of the game. The man gets my respect.


You have just described why I am beginning to dislike Kobe more and more. He's shown his true colors lately. He's a selfish, arrogant *******. He doesn't want the challenge of being "the man", he just wants all of the glory and the fame for himself. I can't believe some of the things this guy is asking for. "Let me pick the coach, let's move the franchise closer to my home, make me a part-time owner, etc." It's ridiculous. I can respect his desire to be a great player, but I don't like the way he conducts himself on or off the court.


----------



## TruCrimson (Apr 21, 2003)

Kobe has done what is happening to him, he did it to himself....its all about his image in the public eye. You notice that the only people that love Kobe are...Laker fans. Look back at the biggest stars, Bird, Magic, MJ, Barkley....yes I am sure there were people that hated them too, but not like Kobe. I think the other supestars seem accessible, or it seems Kobe is stuck up, or above everyone else, including to fans & team mates. And it just might be that Kobe just want to left alone, & that his personality does not like all the attention, but when you do that in the public eye it creates the image of selfishness or arrogance. He make not like all the baggage that comes with a superstar, but he is going to have to deal with it or it will never change. Kobe is to Basketball, as Bonds was to Baseball, now Barry has changed his image somewhat & does not get all that hatred like he once did, & I think Kobe will have to do the same.


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TruCrimson</b>!
> Kobe has done what is happening to him, he did it to himself....its all about his image in the public eye. You notice that the only people that love Kobe are...Laker fans. Look back at the biggest stars, Bird, Magic, MJ, Barkley....yes I am sure there were people that hated them too, but not like Kobe. I think the other supestars seem accessible, or it seems Kobe is stuck up, or above everyone else, including to fans & team mates. And it just might be that Kobe just want to left alone, & that his personality does not like all the attention, but when you do that in the public eye it creates the image of selfishness or arrogance. He make not like all the baggage that comes with a superstar, but he is going to have to deal with it or it will never change. Kobe is to Basketball, as Bonds was to Baseball, now Barry has changed his image somewhat & does not get all that hatred like he once did, & I think Kobe will have to do the same.


bonds is surly and obnoxious to the press.

kobe is neither.

bird wasn't exactly universally loved. neither was barkley. bird was often sullen, cocky beyond belief.


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

Kobe is like Derek Jeter if we have to talk comparisons. Yankee fans think Jeter is the greatest player, as Laker fans think Kobe is the greatest player.


----------



## TruCrimson (Apr 21, 2003)

Yes Bird and others were hated, but not like Kobe. I myself don't like him.....I try, but there is just something about the kid, & I believe it is how he presents himself. And the media does not like the fact he is not open either, so I am sure they are biased in the image they put out there and the articles they write. Which again reflects the image of selfishness that we see. And maybe it was because everyone was calling him the next MJ, and he does not have the personality of MJ, and the NBA, the fans, & the media were so hungry for it, but he did not feed them what they wanted: A likeable, marketable, open, talkable person, & I don't think that is Kobe. And I think if his personal skills or media skills don't change the image will not either. And he will always be a scapegoat.


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

> A likeable, marketable, open, talkable person, & I don't think that is Kobe.


Well at least he was until the rape thing. See - multimillion nike deal.

Lets face it, Kobe is by far the most scrutinized athlete in the world. Every single thing he does is under a microscope. It can be argued that he generates more media attention than MJ did. But I think some of the things you guys are saying are way off base. And please refer back to my original post. Its no secret Kobe and the Lakers were despised by most, jealosy mainly. But unless someone offers a newspaper clipping, video or interview sample that proves Kobe is this horribly arrogant obsessive freak, just admit you are jealous of his success and skills as a basketball player.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*never.*



> Originally posted by <b>Whodinee</b>!
> It can be argued that he generates more media attention than MJ did.


Maybe because he's in LA, but I doubt he'll ever have more impact than MJ did. People in China were worshipping Jordan like he was God himself, and he even had to come out and say he didn't think of himself like that.

Something else also tipped me off though. I was watching the Denver Nugz training camp on NBATV, and they were in Skita's crib. I guess you know where I'm going, but in there he had a picture of him guarding Jordan, FRAMED. 

And it was the Wizards Jordan too. IMO he'll never come close to that but he'll be a good ball player when he's done.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ostertag-fan</b>!
> Kobe is like Derek Jeter if we have to talk comparisons. Yankee fans think Jeter is the greatest player, as Laker fans think Kobe is the greatest player.


I think that is a poor comparison. In a way, it does make some sense. Jeter is a great player and has been the beneficiary of playing on some great Yankee teams. He's been in many big games and has gotten more exposure than most great players. The fact that he plays in the biggest market in the country has given him even more exposure. Most players haven't had the luxury of playing in NY or playing for some of the greatest teams in baseball history. This has probably made Jeter more popular than his skill set warrants. I see some similarities in Kobe Bryant. He's a great player who has benefited from being on great teams. He plays in a large market. He's always on TV. He gets more exposure than most players in the league, even some who are better than him. However, there is a big difference between Jeter and Kobe. While Jeter is a very good baseball player, he's not nearly as talented as Kobe. Kobe Bryant is one of the 3-4 best basketball players in the world. His skills warrant the amount of exposure that he gets. He's certainly not the greatest player ever but to call him the best player in the league isn't a monumental overstatement. He's proven that his skills are potent enough to survive without Shaq. He has no problems scoring, passing, rebounding, defending...etc, without Shaq. In 2002-2003 in 15 games without Shaq he averaged 32 pts 8 rebs and 6 asts without Shaq. He's hardly an above-average player without Shaquill O'Neal. However, ultimately, his worth as a player is determined by how his team performs. The Lakers went 5-10 in that 15 game stretch. He certainly didn't do a very good job of leading his team to victory. That has always been the knock on Kobe Bryant. How good of a "team player" is he? That question will be answered over the next several years. However, there is no question as to how good of an individual player he is. He's easily one of the 3-4 best players in the league and that has been known for some time.


----------



## Mack Ten (Jul 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Whodinee</b>!
> 
> 
> Well at least he was until the rape thing. See - multimillion nike deal.
> ...





That selfish little overrated ***** deserved every bit of that. :yes:


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mack Ten</b>!
> :laugh: That ****in ***** deserves to be the scapegoat of everything thats happen. He's single handely destroying the Lakers right now. It's no surprise that he's the most hated athlete of all time.
> For one, he's one ugly lookin mofo.
> 
> ...



I think we found the biggest Kobe hater on the board.

Get a life.

Then go watch some basketball.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Facts don't mean anything to the Kobe-haters. 

Was it Kobe that wanted PJ fired or was it his $12 million/year salary demand that got him booted?

Did he demand Shaq be traded or did Shaq have an unrealistic demand for an extension?

Has Shaq ever had a problem being jealous of a more popular teammate (ask Penny)?

Isn't free agency the time when you are supposed to pick a team that you are most comfortable playing for, or should Kobe just ignore the 'anonymous Laker sources' who used this entire season to cowardly attack him through the media?

I think either way, Kobe will get the Lakers or the Clippers to the finals and he will start to cement his legacy. In 5 years all of these Kobe haters will be harder to find than Osama Bin Laden.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mack Ten</b>!
> :laugh: That ****in ***** deserves to be the scapegoat of everything thats happen. He's single handely destroying the Lakers right now. It's no surprise that he's the most hated athlete of all time.
> For one, he's one ugly lookin mofo.
> 
> ...



I have to <b> REALLY DISAGREE </b> with you on this comparison to Calbert! Calbert was the college player of the year and is as passive as Mother Teresa! Kobe is anything BUT passive! 

Kobe's talent level makes Calbert look like the SCRUB that he has shown himself to be during his "career", if one can describe his days in the NBA as a "career". If you have to hate on a great player who is skilled and professional - at least be logically selective & unbiased in your comparisons.


----------



## dork (Mar 21, 2004)

what i tthe defnition of scapegoat...


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dork</b>!
> what i tthe defnition of scapegoat...


<b>One that bears the blame for others.</b>


----------



## sweet_constipation (Jul 3, 2004)

Ok, baseball fans explain this to me please.
Recently, I've been seeing Jeter and Kobe comparisons.
From a personality standpoint, does this hold true?
I mean, wouldn't Kobe be more like Barry Bonds?


Explain please, as I don't follow baseball and every time I hear something about Jeter from sports radio or ESPN it's never negative.
Whether it be his leadership abilities or relationship with the fans, media, and teammates.


----------



## maradro (Aug 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Whodinee</b>!
> Im sure some of you laker haters even have kobe dolls that you stick with pins.


actually, i have a shaq doll- kobe just didn't merit his own doll.

 
:devil:


----------



## TruCrimson (Apr 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Whodinee</b>!
> 
> 
> Well at least he was until the rape thing. See - multimillion nike deal.
> ...


Kobe could not even sell shoes-ask Adias (That was before the rape thing). The thing is I am not saying his not a good player, b/c he is one of the best, & I am not even a Kobe hater, but until Kobe changes his people skills (image), not basketball skills, he will not be liked & he will always be a scapegoat. And Kobe seems like the most scrutinized, b/c that is the image he puts out there, & the media will eat it up...Kobe just adds fuel to the fire. Like I said early, he is like Barry Bonds, not media friendly, hated by many, but until here recently Barry got the same kind of crap Kobe is getting now. But you notice now, you see Barry doing interviews, & *smiling*, cutting up, doing the homerun derby, & he looks like he is having a blast, you always see him with his kids....Having Fun...and interacting with the fans..nothing like the old Barry...& I think Kobe will have to do something similiar in the public eye or nothing will ever change.....


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MemphisX</b>!
> Facts don't mean anything to the Kobe-haters.
> 
> Was it Kobe that wanted PJ fired or was it his $12 million/year salary demand that got him booted?
> ...



Post of the month.


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TruCrimson</b>!
> 
> 
> Kobe could not even sell shoes-ask Adias (That was before the rape thing). The thing is I am not saying his not a good player, b/c he is one of the best, & I am not even a Kobe hater, but until Kobe changes his people skills (image), not basketball skills, he will not be liked & he will always be a scapegoat. And Kobe seems like the most scrutinized, b/c that is the image he puts out there, & the media will eat it up...Kobe just adds fuel to the fire. Like I said early, he is like Barry Bonds, not media friendly, hated by many, but until here recently Barry got the same kind of crap Kobe is getting now. But you notice now, you see Barry doing interviews, & *smiling*, cutting up, doing the homerun derby, & he looks like he is having a blast, you always see him with his kids....Having Fun...and interacting with the fans..nothing like the old Barry...& I think Kobe will have to do something similiar in the public eye or nothing will ever change.....


kobe is not hated by the media. bonds has been. they are completely different.

just look at what's happened since the season ended. kobe hasn't said a word, hasn't spoken to laker management, and we've got pages of threads about what an a** he is. all we know he's done is opt out of his contract and beyond that, everything is just rumor mill stuff. 

the last season has certainly been trying for kobe. he's on trial for rape. whooping it up in the media and acting like nothing's going on is tough to expect, and beyond that, it's not in his best interest overall (the case is easily more important than changing the minds of haters).

the more people try and read between the lines with kobe, the more he will be disliked, because when you go by what you don't see, you can always come up with reasons to not like him. we've been hearing complaints for years about how he chews his gum.

lets face it - kobe was the kid with the silver spoon in his mouth - father an nba player, he was annointed the "next" before proving much, speaks french, and he's been in la with shaq. take the same actions, put them on an inner city street kid, and put him on the pistons and he gets far less hate.

we get so little from all these guys that it's pretty difficult to know the real people. so we go by what's put in the media. kobe doesn't give as much of himself as others, but he's usually well spoken and not an a**hole. but he's got other strikes against him (see above), so he's a magnet.


----------



## Real McCoy (Oct 17, 2003)

I told Rawse this on an Instant Message conversation a couple of days ago, but no one likes a Rich kid. If Kobe was from the projects, he would not get the hate he gets. Unfortunately (I say that not being serious), the guy speaks Italian and is very cultured. He is very atypical of your average NBA player (who is American). 

Plain in simple if Rich kids become Richer (even through hard work), blue collar people don't like that. It's the reason why the only people who seem to like Paris Hilton are from Orange County or other rich areas.

But most of the people who really hate, have no lives, they hate so much because they have nothing going on in their own lives, so why not let them.


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HallOfFamer</b>!
> 
> 
> If Kobe goes to the Clippers, I will no longer be a Kobe Bryant fan.


i will be a sad Kobe fan


Heres the deal yall... one time...

Shaq and Kobe have both been dumb and babies.. u have to look no further than 2 guys not getting along... 

the Lakers chose Kobes side...

this is very simple they just cant play together and now the teams fallin apart around them...

i have been on Kobes side because 

he is more mature. He has maybe been too serious but he hasnt been an *** all the time like shaq and making goofy statements one day then contradict them the next... im the big dawg the house needs to get gaurded... AND THEN.... kobe is the best player... ever

pay me!!... THEN.. im going to do wats best for me... THEN... im a team player i wont ask for money, i've always been a team player....

Kobe hasnt kept his feelings (typically) within the team...



*Shaq has watered down to a all talk player, while Kobe has worked hard and continued to put out his best daily...* 

Shaq took way to long to get surgery and that was the beginning of the end... he continues to put on weight.. he cant play back to back days... and he only plays defense when he gets the ball...
but he can *make his freethrows when they count...* SURE THING BIG MAN

*EITHER WAY its sad they couldnt put there differences aside.. the situation is simply they cant get along, thus the collapse of the team... SHaq was talking about getting traded moments after Game 5 --when he was gonna do wats best for him--

there is no scapegoat... Kobe is not forcing people out... the two dont like each other... lakers had to make a choice... 

and they went with youth, dedication, and endless talent...*


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

You people have really let the media control you opinions! There are no facts anywhere on here.

When did Kobe ever fire or trade anyone? Kobe is not the first guy to not like his coach. If Kobe was this A-hole you make him out to be, why didn't he speak out about Jackson earlier ? He did the proper thing, wait till the contract is up and go somewhere else. *Something Shaq didn't have the decency to do!* 

Magic also asked to be traded for the same reason, the coach wanted to slow down the offense. Other players have done the same thing. Look at Kidd, he got a coach fired at Cal and the Nets! 

Kobe wants to run. Every Laker fan on this board wants the Lakers to run. Phil won't and Shaq can't run. Dr. Buss wants to run also. Kobe doesn't run anything here. None of the players on this team want to run the triangle. The rest of the league have caught up with that "zone offense". 

Any Laker fan will tell you that although we did win, it was frustrating to watch the Kings and Mavs run and gun and know that we should be doing the same thing. "Oh no, slow it down and give it to the big man!"

And if Kobe wants to Clip? have fun losing! We will run with Lamar and GP because we have an owner who will do what it takes to get back to that Final round. And the Clips don't :no:


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Real McCoy</b>!
> It's the reason why the only people who seem to like Paris Hilton are from Orange County or other rich areas.


Yeah, and only people from Orange county downloaded that video right ? And why are so many people watching the show named after that county ?

Hey Tim Duncan can't sell burgers either, Are the Spurs complaining ?

They both sell tickets and get t.v. ratings. That is what really matters.


----------



## Real McCoy (Oct 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>LA68</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, and only people from Orange county downloaded that video right ? And why are so many people watching the show named after that county ?
> ...


So because people watch the Simple Life (with them acting stupid) means they like them as people? C'mon you are 36 y/o, you know what's up. 

If the OC had all fat people in it, no one would watch it, just like if it had all black people or asian people nobody would watch it. It would be stuck on UPN or something.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

The Lakers did not side with Kobe.

Dr. Jerry Buss decided to pass on paying $210 million to Shaq($150 million over the next 5 years) and Phil Jackson ($60 million over next 5 seasons) with no titles.

Is it more likely Kobe would leave if they retained both Shaq and PJ? Hell yeah. If the Lakers would have lost Kobe without compensation would they have had any chance of winning a championship over the next 5 seasons? Hell no.

It is funny that people think Miami actually have a chance to compete for a title. If the Lakers would have traded Kobe for Dwayne Wade would the Lakers be the favorite...no. Would they be the favorite in the West...no. Would they be the favorite in Pacific...no. 

I am still trying to figure out what the Lakers have lost with the trade of Shaq. They barely got out of the West last year and every team they are competing against will be as good or better. The West will be even tougher and coming in 2nd in your division automatically makes you at best the #4 seed.

The Lakers made the right decision.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Real McCoy</b>!
> 
> 
> So because people watch the Simple Life (with them acting stupid) means they like them as people? C'mon you are 36 y/o, you know what's up.
> ...


If either one of those girls showed up at your doorstep, you would invite them right in ! When does intelligence have anything to do with this show? it is like a train wreck, it is terrible but, you have to watch. 

Like watching Fatso lumbering around in that Miami humidity late in the season when his lack of conditioning kicks in.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

The events of the last month or two is just an excuse for bashing a rapist.


----------



## 33 (Nov 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>LA68</b>!
> 
> 
> If either one of those girls showed up at your doorstep, you would invite them right in ! When does intelligence have anything to do with this show? it is like a train wreck, it is terrible but, you have to watch.
> ...


You just mad b/c the Lakers are some cut now.......Don't be blown if Shaq gets the MVP


----------



## A Seal Clubber (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>LA68</b>!
> Any Laker fan will tell you that although we did win, it was frustrating to watch the Kings and Mavs run and gun and know that we should be doing the same thing. "Oh no, slow it down and give it to the big man!"


What the hell? You wanted the Lakers to be like the Kings and Mavericks even though they were already BETTER than the Kings and Mavericks? Because watching Shaq wasn't as "exciting" as watching Kobe shoot a lot?

Being a Laker fan, you should know that "Oh no, slow it down and give it to the big man!" is what brought the Lakers 3 consecutive titles! You saw what happened to the Kings and the Mavericks. They lose, and teams like the Lakers, Spurs and Pistons win. And yet you want to become like the Kings and Mavericks because you're frustrated with the slow style? I think you need to explain yourself a little more, because right now this just sounds ridiculous.


----------



## 33 (Nov 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>A Seal Clubber</b>!
> 
> 
> What the hell? You wanted the Lakers to be like the Kings and Mavericks even though they were already BETTER than the Kings and Mavericks? Because watching Shaq wasn't as "exciting" as watching Kobe shoot a lot?
> ...


The more these Laker fans talk, the dumber they sound. Just sit back and laugh like I do:laugh: They are almost as funny as this post I read where somebody said LeBron will win next year's MVP:laugh: People are crazy


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>33</b>!
> 
> 
> You just mad b/c the Lakers are some cut now.......Don't be blown if Shaq gets the MVP


The Lakers are far from some cut. They have a good amount of talent to start the rebuilding process.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MemphisX</b>!
> The Lakers did not side with Kobe.
> 
> Dr. Jerry Buss decided to pass on paying $210 million to Shaq($150 million over the next 5 years) and Phil Jackson ($60 million over next 5 seasons) with no titles.
> ...


sure they made the right decision by trading Shaq but saying #4 seed IMO is nonsense.
#10 seed would be perfect to them.

The Lakers lose the most dominant player in the NBA i dunno why people just dont understand it.

We will have to wait and see if the Wade and Shaq combo are good enought to be 2-3 seed in the East.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*haha.*



> Originally posted by <b>33</b>!
> The more these Laker fans talk, the dumber they sound. Just sit back and laugh like I do:laugh:


:yes: Not to mention most of them actually believing that Los Angeles will get Carmelo and LeBron when their rookie contracts are up. Brilliant!


----------

